

HubSpot: Why We Fire Our Best Employees - gatsby
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201109/inc-500-brian-halligan-hubspot.html

======
wccrawford
"When I use a word," Humpty Dumpty said, in rather a scornful tone, "it means
just what I choose it to mean — neither more nor less."

